# Capturing Still from Video, best practice?



## eninja (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi, I know that it is possible to save one frame of video to make it one still photo.

What is the best video recording settings for this to have good IQ for the resulting still photo? Higher Frame Rate? All i or ipb good enough?

Is taking frame from video to make photo "normally done" and good enough for alternative shots for a given event aside from the still camera?

Thanks.


----------



## sjschall (Nov 26, 2014)

Pulling stills from 1080p footage is doable but don't expect stellar results, it's like using a 2MP camera. You'll want to be shooting at a higher shutter speed or holding the camera really still. I'd suggest picking the frame rate for the video you are shooting, not for getting stills. I don't believe All-I or IPB will have an effect on a still image.

I use frame grabs from my wedding video for use on menu backgrounds and covers and you can get away with it, as long as you don't stretch it very large.


----------



## Khnnielsen (Nov 28, 2014)

All-I might better if it's important to capture stills from your footage. 

With IPB compression the camera compare frames and throw away information. 

For example: You have a person talking to the camera with a background which doesn't change. Then it doesn't need to save all the information from background portion of the footage, since it doesn't change. With All-I compression every frame is saved in its entirety, so you have 25 complete frames per second to choose from, but it needs a lot more storage space.


----------

